# going to the merc garage



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

going to the merc garage today to see about a new slk the new shape looks great,will i still be welcome on tt forum if i buy one?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Take your coat


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Take your coat Â


don't think i will need it for a while at least 2004 spring maybe 2005 before any land in uk order book already near full for that dealer in blackburn. :'(


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

> don't think i will need it for a while at least 2004 spring maybe 2005 before any land in uk order book already near full for that dealer in blackburn. :'(


That's what our Merc dealer said too ;D so looking at the current SLK320


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If yiv got a Merc (or any other make of car except for Audi), then why would you want to hang about a TT forum. ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> If yiv got a Merc (or any other make of car except for Audi), then why would you want to hang about a TT forum. ???


is it maybe because you like some of the people on here :-/


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

> If yiv got a Merc (or any other make of car except for Audi), then why would you want to hang about a TT forum. ???


Coz at the mo I have neither and am trying to decide between the two, including to see who will give me the best deal - sorry if this discussion on an "Other Marques" thread bothers you ??? But I guess it answers the question originally posed ???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Coz at the mo I have neither and am trying to decide between the two, including to see who will give me the best deal - sorry if this discussion on an "Other Marques" thread bothers you ??? But I guess it answers the question originally posed ???


i squirted an slk 320 around for a couple of weeks, its a nice car , i cant not say that. the engine tone is ok at high revs but only comes in Auto. for me i soon missed the ability to drop down and go. Ive known a couple of people have them, my boss had his roof jam four times halfway between open and close, the other one his girlfriend shut the door and the door card popped off. Both people sold them within one year of ownership.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

> don't think i will need it for a while at least 2004 spring maybe 2005 before any land in uk order book already near full for that dealer in blackburn. :'(


You went to Westwoods and didnt call for a cuppa.
I walked out of there, went to buy CLK couldnt cope with thier bad attitude, bought TT instead.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> You went to Westwoods and didnt call for a cuppa.
> I walked out of there, went to buy CLK couldnt cope with thier bad attitude, bought TT instead.


i granny yes i did call there i was on a flying visit saw the sun out dropped the roof and went over,same prob as you bad attitude if i buy it won't be from there.
can't wait to sample a bacon butty though sooner rather than later


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Go to Whitefields at Manchester.
On Bury New rd.
Ask to see Gary Howarth( if he's still there)
We ended up buying a C class for Rob from him saved Â£1800 on Westwood price, for literally the same car.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

2005? New TT might be out around about then


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> 2005? Â New TT might be out around about then


how could it improve :-/ideas on a postcard please


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> going to the merc garage today to see about a new slk the new shape looks great,will i still be welcome on tt forum if i buy one?


you are assuming you are right now???*

* sorry, sorry, sorry - couldn't resist, didn't mean it, must stop drinking the coffee, and find my tablets (and coat).... :-[


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> you are assuming you are right now???*
> 
> * sorry, sorry, sorry - couldn't resist, didn't mean it, must stop drinking the coffee, and find my tablets (and coat).... :-[


right that's it pistols at dawn. ;D


----------

